# Europe News Real or Political Cover



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Why Italy's Election Caused Global Markets To Crater, And What Happens Now... - Yahoo! Finance

I though the above written article explained how Europe was impacting "markets" 
quite well.

The question of the day is would italies newly elected leftist tell the printing agency
(European Central Bank) to go "F" off or continue to do its bidding. They are leftists
who have a hard time cutting anything;

But what I'm curious about is the timing, is it the election, or is it cover for obama?
Obama facing the wrath of his can kicking and maybe, just maybe, Republicans 
actually forcing a whopping 2% budget cut obama said would end the world 
(so to speak). Of course it won't but he keeps touting it as such. My guess is the
cuts happen, won't be the end of the world and obama needs cover?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Europe's issues are real as they struggle with forming a new empire, they need 1 strong(man) leader to bring the member nations together and to let loose the ones that aren't performing. A State in Italy sets the stage for all this.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You are right we don't need it, just like we don't need gun registration or obamacare. Besides the one world leader won't be European or American. China's already decided who it will be and he's not born yet. I figure he's 4-5 generations out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ripon said:


> You are right we don't need it, just like we don't need gun registration or obamacare. Besides the one world leader won't be European or American. China's already decided who it will be and he's not born yet. I figure he's 4-5 generations out.


I don't think you're right, but I'll go along with hoping that you are right.


----------

